# WOW, I'm in love!



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey fellow muppeteers :lol: Heres a few pics of my betty after a quick splodge of megs #7 followed by a coat of VICTORIA CONCOURS ..... bloody love this stuff! Its so easy to apply + buff off, close runner if not better than SN .... :tumbleweed:










































































































































:devil:


----------



## ShineyHelmet (Jul 27, 2009)

Bloody lovely:thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

i just mad a mess off my self :lol: seriously nice motor and realy nice reflection shots grest work bud might have to try this wax....

tom


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

nice....

nice plate


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Positively splendid.


----------



## -ROM- (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice work.

I can't believe i'm actually admitting this as after having a laguna that spent 60% of it's life in the garage, but i am sooooooo wanting to buy a Clio V6.


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Stunning finish you've achieved Dawn :thumb:


----------



## Kriminal (Jan 11, 2007)

'tis a stunner mate :thumb:


----------



## eurodub (Mar 24, 2009)

Liking that....:thumb:


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

You can't get more black than that :thumb:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Spot on Dawn

The Vics QD is very nice too


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks guys, im very pleased with my purchase!  

Goin to put some on the mito now :thumb:


----------



## Modmedia (Jul 25, 2008)

Lovely! You are brave owning a black car, I tell thee! I couldn't do it!

Love the plate as well!

Also, am I right in saying you are the girl who used to own the white, newer shape Clio, like the one in your avatar? Did you swap it for this?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Modmedia said:


> Lovely! You are brave owning a black car, I tell thee! I couldn't do it!
> 
> Love the plate as well!
> 
> Also, am I right in saying you are the girl who used to own the white, newer shape Clio, like the one in your avatar? Did you swap it for this?


Yep, thats me :thumb: I did get shot of the 197 for this beast and I've never looked back since!  love my vee to bits :argie:

cheers mate


----------



## KrisP (Feb 7, 2006)

Amazing depth and reflections there.


----------



## Rickyboy (Oct 14, 2008)

From a fellow Clio owner and Vics Wax user I approve of this thread!


----------



## Supermega (Nov 10, 2008)

Lovely car, looks amazing! Great work.


----------



## Edward101 (Jun 5, 2009)

Absolutely stunning... may have to invest in some Vic's


----------



## PaulB (Mar 26, 2009)

stunning dawn:thumb:


----------



## Bluetacker (Feb 6, 2009)

Looks awesome! :thumb:


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Stunning car, and black reflections :argie: you should get some white led sidelights to match your hids!


----------



## Teabag (Dec 17, 2008)

> Hey fellow muppeteers


best greeting of the month


----------



## byrnes (Jul 15, 2008)

I need to change my trousers now!
Thats stunning!


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cheers peaulocke  

i did buy some white side lights but i got done


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

great work .....
victoria red best wax in the world !!! IMHO


----------



## rossdook (Aug 20, 2008)

Bonjour Betty! That's stunning - me like... :thumb:


----------



## JayLC (Oct 9, 2008)

One of my favourite cars! Superb!!


----------



## Ash-Lee (Jul 29, 2009)

Very sexual!

Makes a change from all the silver and blue ones. Mate at work used to have a Ph 1 V6, loved the V6 rumble.


----------



## VIPER (May 30, 2007)

Very cool shots there, Dawnie - looks fantastic :argie: 

Changed your mind about parting company then?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Viper said:


> Very cool shots there, Dawnie - looks fantastic :argie:
> 
> Changed your mind about parting company then?


Thanks Markie :thumb:

I couldn't do it tbh, she means too much to me!


----------



## woodybeefcake (Oct 12, 2008)

That thing really is stunning! I love the obsessive compulsive number plate!


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

That is soooooooo gorgeous. I wish i had this car, lol.

Paintwork looks flawless Dawn!! :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Beast


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> That is soooooooo gorgeous. I wish i had this car, lol.
> 
> Paintwork looks flawless Dawn!! :thumb:


cheers mate, although the paintwork isnt as good as it could be  Sratches keep appearing!


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Mine keeps getting scratched quite easily - can't work out if it's a rogue MF - very annoying


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Well I was convinced it was the eurow towel but now I've changed to a ultra plush towel which is abit better. im sure its the mf too, need to use my dodo drying towel more


----------



## swordjo (Sep 17, 2006)

Looks cracking Dawn.. have you tried black hole followed by Vics?, it's a combo worth trying on black too. It looks cracking (not that the megs 7 doesn't, but the BH might enhance it even more for you).


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Cheers for that mate, i do like bh. Will have to give it a go then!


----------



## Arun (Dec 25, 2007)

Really good pics as always, the Vee is looking splendid.

As for some black Renault paint marking easily, mine is no different. It's so soft it's depressing on my .R, I've just about worked out the routine to keep it looking as good as possible, but it's still hard to keep on top of. Very easy to inflict fine scratches through my wash routine, no matter how careful I am with repeated rinsing, the mitts and SN towel. Blackhole glaze is my best freind now as it masks these perfectly.


----------



## Clio_SX (May 14, 2009)

man i love that car all ways have and all ways will...


----------



## Trist (Jun 23, 2006)

Stunning, flawless! :thumb:


----------



## mistryn (May 17, 2007)

wow that is some cracking results there, from reading your other post about vic conc and seeing the results here, it has persuaded me to try vic concs again and got that on order along with megs 7 so should be here end of the week

ive not used megs no7 before are there any tips with that to apply it (how long to leave it on)?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

mistryn said:


> wow that is some cracking results there, from reading your other post about vic conc and seeing the results here, it has persuaded me to try vic concs again and got that on order along with megs 7 so should be here end of the week
> 
> ive not used megs no7 before are there any tips with that to apply it (how long to leave it on)?


You'll love the wax! With the #7 I applied it very thinly to the LH rear, drivers door + front wing panels, then went back and buffed. I dont think I'd leave it any longer than that tbh. :thumb:


----------



## Curley89 (Apr 18, 2008)

Im in love tooo


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers mate


----------



## mel1989 (Mar 23, 2008)

:doublesho Looks freekin MINT. Good Work :thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

aww, cheers mate


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey Dawn, can i get a ride in it sometime? lol


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

MatrixGuy said:


> Hey Dawn, can i get a ride in it sometime? lol


sure if i ever come up your way :thumb:


----------



## lando77 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Nice Ride*

The black is Blacklactic! good work!


----------



## Cliff (Mar 4, 2007)

ooooooh that looks gooooood :thumb::thumb:


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers


----------



## Rowan83 (Aug 21, 2007)

magpieV6 said:


> sure if i ever come up your way :thumb:


Where you from Dawn?  feel free to come up anytime, lol.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Lol, im in high wycombe buckinghamshire. Abit far from you!


----------



## CleanYourCar (Jan 23, 2006)

Bit late to the party  but that looks superb. You really cannot go wrong with Vics Red, one of the very best high carnauba waxes on the market. She definitely holds a place in my heart.


----------



## johnsastra16v (Oct 7, 2007)

i applied my vics concours today (ordered from you tim the other day)

absolutley amazing wax!

such a joy to use. i know ill be using it time and time again


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Wow that is black and wet, looks fab.

Like the plate-LOL.


----------



## Jesse74 (Jul 19, 2008)

Holy hell Dawn,has that been wet sanded? If not, hats off to the French for doing an outstanding job on the smooth finish! I'm a fan of Vics, too .


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

looks nearly as good as my haggis supper!!!!!!!!

Keep up the good work....

:thumb:


----------



## GIZTO29 (May 8, 2009)

Awesome as usual!:thumb:


----------



## carrera2.05 (Jul 7, 2009)

absolutely mint , a credit to you , am very envious


----------



## MrLOL (Feb 23, 2007)

never tried the concourse before. just reading this on cleanyourcar

"only to be use on new or well maintained finishes"

Obviously your car will come under this category  but does this mean i'm wasting my time on a car thats possibly in need of a good machine polish ? (never found the money either to get the polisher + pads + polishes or pay somebody to do it)


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

Looks lovely. Vics Concours is indeed a pleasure to use. You can't strictly compare it to SN as that's a hard wax. If you're a fan of both you could layer the SN then Vics? Although if you're willing to keep it topped up, I'd say your results are on top form with just the Vics.

How are you applying the #7 out of interest?


----------



## mattjonescardiff (Dec 12, 2006)

MrLOL said:


> never tried the concourse before. just reading this on cleanyourcar
> 
> "only to be use on new or well maintained finishes"
> 
> Obviously your car will come under this category  but does this mean i'm wasting my time on a car thats possibly in need of a good machine polish ? (never found the money either to get the polisher + pads + polishes or pay somebody to do it)


You don't necessarily have to machine polish to prep your paint, although it will indeed give you the best looking results.

Without machining you could clay the car, then use a pre-wax cleanser like Dodo Juice Lime Prime. This will leave the paint perfectly clean and ready for the wax.


----------



## Planet Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Superb finish:thumb:


----------



## remonrace (Jan 13, 2009)

That's indeed very shiny!


----------



## william (Oct 25, 2009)

awesome car!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Really nice shots there Ms Magpie ( sorry dont know your name ) 

Baz


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks alright I suppose! 


Just messing, the car looks stunning. Gorgeous cars anyway but great to see on in the hands of someone who knows how to make it look it's absolute best.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

aw, thanks alot guys! Loves my Betty  

Matt, I applied the #7 by hand as I couldn't be arsed to get the polisher out!


----------



## chillly (Jun 25, 2009)

love it wicked


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Very nice indeed :thumb:


----------



## Planet Admin (Jul 11, 2009)

Nice car.


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

cheers boys


----------

